# WW2 US Army Service Corps bicycle



## Mercian (Apr 6, 2021)

Hi All.

@Sven (Thanks) posted this photo in the 'Original old photo's thread.

Since no discussion is allowed there, and you may not have seen it (and by putting it here it's referencable / searchable)














						Thread Of Original Old Photos Only -- No Discussion Please! | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					






					thecabe.com
				




I tried to trace the source without success (perhaps someone here knows).

The rider is a Staff Sergeant in the US Army Service Corps. The bike looks like a Utility Lightweight made by Huffman. Possibly 1943 since it doesnt appear to have a chain guard or badge.

There's something strange going on with the grips, perhaps they have a second covering, perhaps he's holding gloves (thiough this seems unlikely given he's in chinos).

Lots of Pyramidal tents in the background.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 7, 2021)

Even though it doesn't look like it's cold there these could be handlebar gauntlets of some sort. V/r Shawn


----------



## Sven (Apr 7, 2021)

My bad....
I thought this was the picture in question 


The picture in question was harvested from ebay
No information  available.  The pictur is still available. 






I messaged the seller to see if anything was written on the back of the photo.


----------



## Sven (Apr 8, 2021)

Seller - nothing on back side of photo.


----------



## Mercian (Apr 8, 2021)

Hi Sven,

Thanks for following that up.

Often sellers of photograps are breaking family albums, so it's worth checking the other items they have for sale to see if they come from the same source. Mephotog has two other pictures taken at the same time. Neither have bicycles, but I include them for completeness.

The guys appear to be wearing wings, so perhaps an AAF site? Looking back at the first picture, it's very faded, but he may be wearing wings too.


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 8, 2021)

@Mercian 

I just checked the eBay listing sven posted the pic from. The picture I captured is in better resolution than what was posted. You are able to see the wings on his uniform now.


----------



## Mercian (Apr 8, 2021)

Hi @cds2323

Thanks (-:

I should have done that too. Yes, the wings are now obvious, though in a slightly strange position.

Also, the sleeve insignia is now clearer, and is not ASF, but AAF:





which makes sense with the wings.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Sven (Apr 9, 2021)

Mercian said:


> Hi Sven,
> 
> Thanks for following that up.
> 
> ...





Mercian said:


> Hi @cds2323
> 
> Thanks (-:
> 
> ...



Excellent detective work


----------



## Sven (Apr 9, 2021)

cds2323 said:


> @Mercian
> 
> I just checked the eBay listing sven posted the pic from. The picture I captured is in better resolution than what was posted. You are able to see the wings on his uniform now.View attachment 1388058



Great job recovering the wings


----------

